# Trek 4300.........



## Grouchfungus (25 Feb 2009)

Hi everyone.

I'm after a £300ish entry level bike and have been in the local bike shops and online for advice. I've avoided Halfords as they recently tried to sell my wife a £600 bike for riding in the local park.

My son has discovered Epping Forest and I'm worried my Giant Rock (unfortunately an 08' Xmas present) will fall to bits with the abuse! Hence the need to change for something more built for the occasion.

Anyway, I quite fancy the Trek 4300 for my purposes. Any opinions please? Or any other similar models/makes at that sort of price?

TIA, Grouch.


----------



## nick-22 (25 Feb 2009)

well you can't go wrong with a Specialized Hardrock...£300 excellent value for money, I have one I'm selling if this helps, in excellent condition, £150...


----------



## globalfish (25 Feb 2009)

Don't forget to look at paulscycles as there are older models with better specs at lower prices. Look at the link below for the GT Avalanche 1.0 - a great bike that's been honed and fine tuned over 12 years or more. 
MBUK say 'the most complete £500 bike we've ever ridden...' 
It's now yours for just £389! Free delivery and fast too. 
Plenty more full sus and hardtails on their site and no, I don't work for them!

http://www.paulscycles.co.uk/products.php?plid=m1b0s2p677


----------



## spence (26 Feb 2009)

Good basic entry level bike (as is the Spech Hardrock) with low end components to bring in the price point. Nothing wrong with that, well maybe the fork. It'll give you a starting point for off road and should last a while but expect that some stuff will need changing quite quickly. Definatly the headset and then proably the cranks/BB and tyres.

There's always a descision, buy a big name brand that should have the basics sorted - frame bulid - but except lower end components or a no-name with componets from high up the range as eye candy but with poorer overall build quality to bring the price point down.

Third (and 4th) option a nearly new second hand (or couple of years old model ie Pauls Cycles) where you can efectivly doulbe your monye.


----------



## Grouchfungus (26 Feb 2009)

nick-22 said:


> well you can't go wrong with a Specialized Hardrock...£300 excellent value for money, I have one I'm selling if this helps, in excellent condition, £150...



Any more details - I'm 5' 9" so would it fit me? Age etc?


----------



## Grouchfungus (26 Feb 2009)

globalfish said:


> Don't forget to look at paulscycles as there are older models with better specs at lower prices. Look at the link below for the GT Avalanche 1.0 - a great bike that's been honed and fine tuned over 12 years or more.
> MBUK say 'the most complete £500 bike we've ever ridden...'
> It's now yours for just £389! Free delivery and fast too.
> Plenty more full sus and hardtails on their site and no, I don't work for them!
> ...



Looks like a nice bike (my very limited knowledge duh!) but only comes in 16" frame I think. The 08 version spec is different - still as good?


----------



## nick-22 (26 Feb 2009)

well even though it only comes with "low-end components" its still served me excellently, and the overall build works very well. The frame is the best bit, and the tyres are so durable. It has never broken whilst riding, touch wood, and the build quality is certainly up to scratch...excellent bike for any begginner, improver...


----------



## spence (26 Feb 2009)

> only comes with "low-end components" its still served me excellently, and the overall build works very well. The frame is the best bit,



Exactly my point. The fundamentals are correct, benefiting from large R&D and QA of a main brand. And it's exactly why I brought a "base" Trek 1.2 as my first road bike. Although I've changed the tyres..............


----------



## nick-22 (26 Feb 2009)

okay cool...looks like we've come at an agreement. Yeh i'm upgrading now, NS Surge 09 building myself


----------

